# Formato dei numeri in un testo



## maetz

Dovendo riportare spesso delle cifre - delle quantità (o stime di quantità) - in un testo, e contando quindi di non poter scrivere ogni volta la cifra per esteso in lettere, quale formato può essere ritenuto grammaticalmente corretto e quale no? E quale preferibile tra i corretti?

Esempi:
(a) In India ci sono più di 160000 rifugiati
(b) In India ci sono più di 160.000 rifugiati
(c) In India ci sono più di 160 000 rifugiati
(d) In India ci sono più di 160mila rifugiati
(e) In India ci sono più di 160 mila rifugiati

Io propenderei per (b), ma ho visto spesso (c) (per esempio wikipedia, basandosi sulle convenzioni di scrittura del Sistema Internazionale, fa questa scelta), mentre su riviste e giornali sono diffusissimi (d) ed (e)...

Qualcuno ha delle indicazioni da darmi? Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, maetz. Che io sappia non esiste una vera e propria regola, però i numeri cardinali si scrivono di norma in modo misto (cifre e lettere) quando si tratta di valori alti e approssimativi, mentre, come dice Serianni [VI,3], "si preferiscono in genere le cifre, quale che sia il tipo di testo, per indicare numeri elevati e non arrotondati: «Le comunico che l'impianto elettrico è costato 3.251.000 lire»".


----------



## Einstein

Mi hanno sempre detto di usare o
*(b) In India ci sono più di 160.000 rifugiati*
o
*(d) In India ci sono più di 160mila rifugiati*

Il problema di
*(e) In India ci sono più di 160 mila rifugiati*
è che "mila" può andare a capo, dividendo il numero.

La forma
*(c) In India ci sono più di 160 000 rifugiati*
l'ho vista usare di più nei testi inglesi, dove per evitare la confusione fra la virgola usata in inglese in questa posizione e il punto usato in altre lingue si mette uno spazio e basta. Però questo comporterebbe lo stesso problema di *(e).*


----------



## maetz

Ciao Necsus e ciao Einstein, grazie per le risposte, che fortunatamente confermano quanto pensavo (e ho deciso di usare in una traduzione appena finita!)...

Tralasciando (a), il dubbio sulle altre opzioni mi è venuto soprattutto quando ho visto che il Sistema Internazionale richiede (c) - e ovviamente si è forzati a inserire uno spazio non-divisibile al posto dello spazio normale, così che un programma di impaginazione per pubblicazioni o un browser web non dividano/mandino a capo parte della cifra - e che alcune pubblicazioni di ambito universitario e di ricerca usano (e), o alle volte (d), mentre pensavo che quest'ultimo fosse un uso più che altro limitato ai quotidiani o ai settimanali...

Dovendo lavorare spesso anche su design e impaginazione delle pubblicazioni, chiaramente io preferisco (b) e (d) - odioso dover sempre mettere gli spazi non-divisibili - e mi fa piacere aver conferma che è una scelta corretta.


----------



## Pictsac

Buongiorno a tutti,
qualcuno mi sa dire se esiste invece una regola quando si scrivono i numeri in una frase?

Esempio: "Ho 18 anni e sono sette anni che vivo in Germania"

Sto leggendo un libro nel quale vi sembra essere il caos totale, a volte i numeri sono espressi in lettere a volte in cifre...

Grazie


----------



## phiona

Ho diciotto anni anni e da sette vivo in Germania.

In questo caso sono cifre brevi ed è preferibile metterle in parola.
Quando si tratta di date - nati nel 1991, siamo nel 2009 - si usano le cifre.

Per quanto riguarda somme di denaro, vale la regola della lunghezza: 
ti devo mille euro
ma
mi devi 1.763.249 euro 

Comunque è vero che leggendo libri e giornali regna il caos più totale.


----------



## Pictsac

Mi sembra perfetto quello che mi hai esemplificato.

Grazie mille


----------



## maetz

Una scelta che ho visto spesso fare dai redattori con cui lavoro (però sono pubblicazioni in cui cifre e statistiche sono dati abbastanza rilevanti) è quella di scrivere i numeri in lettere solo se sono minori o uguali a dieci, o se sono la prima parola della frase:
"Dieci anni fa..." e "Sono dieci anni che..."
"Diciotto anni fa..." ma "Sono 18 anni che..."
Non credo però che esista una regola precisa da seguire, forse è più una scelta editoriale a seconda del tipo di pubblicazione.


----------



## phiona

Infatti le regole che ho citato nel post # 6 erano in voga in una redazione in cui ho lavorato alcuni anni fa. 
Là sostenevano che i numeri in parola fossero più eleganti, anche esteticamente, di quelli in cifra, purché non fossero chilometrici.

Ma proprio perché ogni redazione ha le proprie regole, la vera regola è che ognuno fa quello che gli pare.

Personalmente, per quello che vale, meno cifre vedo, meglio sto. 
A meno che non si tratti di saggi o relazioni che parlano praticamente solo di numeri.


----------



## Chimispiega

Ragazzi,
una domanda.
Come si scrivono i numeri superiori al cento?

a) 103- centotre o centro e tre
b) 1245- milleduecentoqurantacinque o mille e dueentoquarantacinque
c) 1'000,00 o 1.000,00 ?


----------



## ALEX1981X

Chimispiega said:


> Ragazzi,
> una domanda.
> Come si scrivono i numeri superiori al cento?
> 
> Io direi cosi
> 
> a) 103- centotre
> b) 1245- milleduecentoquarantacinque
> c) 1'000,00 o 1.000,00


----------



## Necsus

Meglio _centotr*é*_.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Necsus said:


> Meglio _centotr*é*_.



Mi sono perso l'accento Necsus ?....Grazie tante


Ora visto che ci sono, chiedo a te e a tutti quanti 

Per quanto riguarda i numeri decimali ?
Come funziona ?

esempio: 7540,16 = Settemilacinquecentoquaranta,sedici
                               Settemilacinquecentoquarantavirgolasedici
Settemilacinquecentoquaranta/sedici (molto stile assegno   )


----------



## Necsus

'Settemilacinquecentoquaranta virgola sedici' oppure
'settemilacinquecentoquaranta e sedici', per quanto ne so.


----------



## Chimispiega

Quindi tutti i numeri che finiscono con tre sono accentati??
venitrè
cinquantatrè
duecentocinquantatrè
mille e trè (si scrive così?)

Grazie
Ciao


----------



## ALEX1981X

Ok Necsus 


Mi sembrano credibili i tuoi tentativi...anche io avrei scritto come hai fatto tu 


Ma ad esempio cosa ne dici di:

7542=  settemilacinquecentoquarantadue oppure settemilacinquecentoquaranta e due  ??

1002= milledue oppure mille e due ??


----------



## Chimispiega

Il numero 1002 nella lingua parlata secondo me si dice milledue, mentre mille e due è utilizzato impropriamente per identificare il numero 1200.
Poi però nella lingua scritta (quella corretta non lo so).

Mi confermi che tutti i numeri che terminano con 3 devono essere accentati?  eccetto il numero 3 e il 13


----------



## Necsus

Tutti i numeri composti che finiscono con _tre_ vanno accentati, ma l'accento è acuto (*é* - suono chiuso), non grave (*è* - suono aperto).

7542 = settemilacinquecentoquarantadue. Perché tutti i numeri costituiti da più elementi si scrivono uniti, la congiunzione _*e*_ si può inserire quando il primo elemento è _cento_ o _mille_ (e se il secondo numero è _uno_, si accorda con il sostantivo a cui si riferisce: 'Le mille e un*a* notte').

1002 = millezerodue o mille e zerodue, per evitare la possibile confusione con 1200, in quanto nel parlato normalmente per i numeri superiori a 1000 si abbreviano le centinaia (ma non è il caso di farlo nello scritto).


----------



## Chimispiega

Grazie mille Necsus....


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Chimi,
hai notato bene? Necsus ha detto "numeri composti che finiscono con tre".
Come vedi "tre" non s'accenta.
Saluti.
GS


----------

